# Fall River Police Department released an apology



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A police department in Massachusetts released an apology Wednesday regarding a Facebook post that had been put up by an officer on the police department’s page comparing George Floyd to former Minneapolis Police officer Derek Chauvin, who was recently found guilty of second-degree murder, third-degree murder, and second-degree manslaughter in relation to the death of Floyd.

The post in question was reportedly a screenshot of a tweet that said, “Chauvin immediately stood and calmly placed his hands behind his back. Imagine where we’d be if George had done the same.”


The City of Fall River Police Department put out an apology for the Facebook Post, writing:



> _It is with regret that the Fall River Police Department’s Facebook page was accessed by personnel who inadvertently re-posted an opinion that was meant for their own personal account. The posting in no way represents the opinion of the Chief of Police or the Fall River Police Department. We will continue our commitment toward transparency and building relationships with our community._


The post seemingly compared Chauvin’s actions regarding his arrest with Floyd’s actions when he was arrested last year, an event that resulted in his death. Following the globally-watched encounter, additional information was revealed about the interaction between Chauvin and Floyd, which was brought forward during the highly anticipated trial.


On Tuesday, Chauvin was convicted on three counts in the case.

The Daily Wire reported:



> _On May 25, Chauvin and three other officers arrested and detained Floyd after he allegedly gave counterfeit money at a convenience store. Following a struggle to get Floyd into the back of a police cruiser, viral video shows that Chauvin kneeled on Floyd’s neck and back for nearly nine minutes to detain Floyd while awaiting paramedics.
> Chauvin’s attorney Eric Nelson argued during the trial that Floyd’s drug use and bad heart were crucial factors in his death, and that Chauvin used reasonable force through an authorized prone hold. The Hennepin County __medical examiner__ revealed that Floyd’s autopsy showed the deceased had __potentially lethal__ levels of drugs in his system._



As reported by The Herald News, Police Chief Jeffrey Cardoza spoke about the Facebook post incident in a statement, saying, “Today’s posting in no way reflects the beliefs of this organization. I am personally disappointed these attitudes exist.” Cardoza said the officer who shared the post was “one of a few designated officers” with posting ability on the department’s Facebook page, and reportedly indicated that the officer may face repercussions.

Mayor Paul Coogan called the episode regarding the police department’s Facebook post “unacceptable” in a statement on Wednesday.

“The post shared to the Fall River Police Department Facebook page was disappointing, frustrating and unacceptable. While the Fall River Police Department is full of great men and women who care deeply for our community, there is no place in the FRPD for an opinion like that shared today,” the statement reads.


“The post, despite being intended for a personal page, contains beliefs completely incompatible with my hopes for the Fall River Police Department. Chief Jeff Cardoza has been diligently working to change the culture of the Fall River Police Department and I will personally be following up with the Chief to address lingering opinions like those shared today. While I am saddened by the harm that the statement has caused, it has reminded us of the hard work we have yet to do to create transparent, strong relationships between the FRPD and our community.”

_The Daily Wire is one of America’s fastest-growing conservative media companies and counter-cultural outlets for news, opinion, and entertainment. Get inside access to The Daily Wire by becoming a_ _member_.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmmmm, now the truth is not allowed


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Cardoza can eat a bag of Dicks. 
I spit on him.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Imagine if all those through history who presented theories were immediately denounced and bullied into silence where we'd be today.

OH WAIT, many were and thankfully, we STILL managed to survive, and yet, how much further along would we be had they NOT be silenced?


----------



## Formerly_RPD931 (Apr 25, 2021)

Current rule: "You're a cop, you're not allowed to have an opinion"


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Formerly_RPD931 said:


> Current rule: "You're a cop, you're not allowed to have an opinion"


I disagree, you ARE allowed to have an opinion and to shout it from the rooftops and this is true at EVERY PD in America. Just make sure you get it approved first and it's in line with the current political climate. You're opinion is of real value so long as it's the Administration's Opinion.
And if it's NOT, you are certainly ENTITLED to that opinion but you'll have to express it from the unemployment line.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I’ve expressed mine at my agency. So far, I’m still on the email list...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

CCCSD said:


> I’ve expressed mine at my agency. So far, I’m still on the email list...


Sure but tell them where you are now.
Office Space: Cubicle and Workplace Management - YouTube


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
I got my red stapler.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

You have to respect the patch though...”we’ll try!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

